
Which are the most insecure languages? - bookofjoe
https://www.zdnet.com/article/which-are-the-most-insecure-languages/
======
gus_massa
Since they are not normalizing dividing by the number of projects of each
language they are analyzing, the result is meaningless. (Or to be more
precise, the result is more related to the popularity of the language than to
the insecurity of the language.)

